# Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?



## HerculeZ (6. August 2014)

*Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Hallo, entschuldigt mich dass ich noch mal störe. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage und zwar wollte ich Euch fragen, welche Kompakt-Wasserkühlung Ihr mir empfehlen könntet für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€). Es ist egal ob der Lüfter, der mitgeliefert wird laut ist, denn den werde ich so oder so austauschen. Mir ist lediglich wichtig, dass die Pumpe leise ist und dass die WaKü einigermaßen gut verarbeitet ist. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
MFG HerculeZ


----------



## Panagianus (6. August 2014)

Nimm am besten eine von Corsair, vielleicht die H55 oder die H60. Aber brauchst du wirklich ne Kompktwakü? Mit nem Lüftkühler könntest du gut was sparen und die Leistung wäre locker ausreichend


----------



## azzih (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Die Corsair Dinger sollen ganz okay sein. Allerdings gibt auch bei denen Chargen mit defekten Pumpen und ganz lautlos sind die eh nie.
Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110

Allgemein bin ich kein Fan von den Kompaktwaküs: Sie kühlen nicht besser als gute Luftkühler und deren Lüfter sind durch die Bank weg sehr laut


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Kauf dir lieber einen anständigen Luftkühler.

Die Kompaktdinger kannste vergessen


----------



## Talhuber (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Hi - evtl.  _*Cooler Master *__*Seidon 120V, AiO WaKü*_ - Gruß Tal...


----------



## HerculeZ (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Vielen Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich bleibe aber dabei, ich möchte eine WaKü! Was haltet Ihr von der H75 von Corsair?


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> dass die Pumpe leise ist und dass die WaKü einigermaßen gut verarbeitet ist. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
> MFG HerculeZ



Wirklich gut verarbeitet ist keine Kompaktwakü, da werden teils billigste Komponenten zusammen geschmissen, leise sind die Pumpen meistens nie und wenn man mal glück hat fangen die meistens nach ein paar Monaten / einem Jahr zu klackern an.

Ich würde auch zu einem guten Towerluftkühler raten, man spart Geld, hat in etwa die gleiche Leistung bei besserer Verarbeitung und kann solang der Hersteller den CPU Sockel unterstützt zum Beispiel mit nachgereichten Kits praktisch unendlich lang benutzten wenn er alle halbe Jahre mal gesäubert wird, jediglich der Fan kann nach einigen Jahren den Geist aufgeben, ein neuer kostet aber nicht die Welt.
Kompaktwaküs lassen nach gut einem bis zwei Jahren normalerweise leistungsmäßig meisten deutlich nach, das Wasser im Kreislauf verflüchtigt sich kann aber wie bei normalen Waküs bedingt durch den geschlossenen Kreislauf nicht nachgefüllt werden, auch lassen die Pumpen nach einem bis zwei Jahren gerne mal nach oder fallen ganz aus.

Wenn du trotzdem eine Kompaktwakü möchtest greif zu irgendwas, ich würde wohl Corsair empfehlen nicht weil ich die Produkte gut finde sondern weil Corsair schon recht lange AiO Wasserkühlung anbietet und die Produkte daher wohl ausgereift sind, umso größer der Radiator ist umso besser ist meist die Leistung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Die einzigen AiO-WaKüs die ich gutem Gewissen empfehlen kann wären die H220 oder die H220X von Swiftech. in dem Preisbereich gibt es eh kaum Auswahl, nimm einfach irgendeine Corsair wenn es dich glücklich macht^^


----------



## HerculeZ (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe mich dann doch für die H75 von Corsair entschieden. Könntet Ihr mir noch 2 120mm Lüfter für den Radiator empfehlen, denn ich möchte die WaKü mit einer Push/Pull Konfiguration betreiben. Die Lüfter sollten so ungefähr mit 1200 U/min. drehen und leise sein. Wenn es möglich ist dann vielleicht noch mit einer LED, blau wäre optimal. Wenn es keine gescheiten Lüfter mit LED gibt, dann ist das auch nicht unbedingt nötig 
MFG


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Von der Leistung her wären die Noctua die leisesten und stärksten:
noctua f12 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HerculeZ (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber die sind schon ein bisschen teuer und der für 16€ ist hässlich, sorry aber gibt es nichts billigeres?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Noctua bevorzugt aus unerklärlichen Gründen halt Kack-Braun 

Dann wohl die hier:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Noiseblocker kann ich auch nur empfehlen, gute Qualität zum geringen Preis, Lüfter mit Leds wirst du dort aber nicht finden.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Jap, ganz so qualitativ und gut wie die Noctua sind sie zwar nicht aber durchaus brauchbar


----------



## Chrissbg (8. August 2014)

Alpenföhn Wing boost 2 sind ebenfalls super was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht. Hab 2 auf meiner H60 in meinem Itx Case und die halten meinen Pentium Anniversary mit einem 4.8Ghz overcklock schön kühl und sind dabei leiser als Graka, oder das Datengrab das ich verbaut habe


----------



## der-andyman (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Ich benutze die hier:
Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm (UCCL12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Taugen die was?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber Enermax baut an sich super Lüfter (Apollish und Vegas) 

Ich denke du solltest selber beurteilen kenne ob die was taugen, wie sind so deine Temperatur-Werte und mit welcher CPU und welchem Radiator benutzt du sie?


----------



## der-andyman (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Keine Ahnung mehr, wie der Radi heißt, ist echt lange her, so um die 4 Jahre oder 3?? Ist ein 240er Radi mit 4,5mm Dicke! 
CPU im Idle 40 °C und Kerne so 36-37 °C. Lüfter drehen mit 7 Volt.

Wirklich Last-Werte habe ich nicht, wie lange sollte z.B. prime dafür laufen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Prime mal ne Stunde laufen lassen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Ich sag einfach spontan;
solange du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden bist, mit der Optik und die Temperatur sich im grünen Bereich befindet passt doch alles


----------



## der-andyman (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*



Dissi schrieb:


> Prime mal ne Stunde laufen lassen.



So, ich habe Prime nun eine Stunde laufen lassen, das sind die ganzen Temps:
Ganz links sind die Minimum Temps, nach dem Starten des PCs, in der Mitte die Max Temps, also die, die wichtig sind nach 1 Std. Prime. Rechts ist Durchschnitt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Sieht gut aus nur die CPU Vcore ist viel zu hoch eingestellt wenn du die CPU nicht übertaktet hast, wohl noch auf Auto eingestellt.
So gut wie jeder AMD Phenom II X4 955 sollte 1,2V stabil schaffen, dann sollte man schrittweise immer weiter runtergehen und zwischen drin Prime95 + ein Spiel laufen lassen um zu schauen ob die CPU stabil läuft, je nachdem was für einen guten Chip du erwischt hast könnten 1,7 - 1,8V möglich sein, der Unterschied zur Standartspannung sind satte 40W und niedrigere Temperaturen was für eine längere Lebensdauer sorgt.


----------



## der-andyman (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Er lief schon mit 1.3125 nicht mehr stabil, deshalb wieder 1.3250! Und um 200MHz ist es ja OC


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, wann und unter was lief die CPU nicht mehr stabil, 200 Mhz sind mehr oder weniger nichts.


----------



## der-andyman (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Also wenn die Spannung unter 1.3250 Volt geht, dann kann ich nicht mehr zocken, irgendwann nach 5 Minuten Stüzt das Game ab und alle 3D anwendungen gehen nicht mehr, nur noch Windows usw. Auch Prime geht net!


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Ich hab eine Enermax Liqtech 120 und die Läuft bei mir leise 
Ich hab auch das bei mir Titan TTC-SC01 Lüftersteuerung im Slotblech Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland um die Pumpe so zu regeln wie ich will 
Die CPU ist bei 70°C wenn ich die Pumpe auf Minimal einstelle.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

ich bin gerade zu faul um alles zu lesen. wenn du platz für einen 140er lüfter hast, wäre möglicherweise die coolermaster nepton 140XL was für dich.
Cooler Master Nepton 140XL (RL-N14X-20PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Am besten gar keine. Die sind alle nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Lieber ein soliden Luftkühler. Der tut mehr.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Aufs Datum wann der letzte Post verfasst wurde hast du aber schon geschaut oder ?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Ich hab ein Enermax Liqtech 120mm der ist leise aber NUR wenn die Pumpe auf 50% läuft.
Ich hab mir eh ein Noctua 15 Fettsack gekauft XD sollte morgen da sein <3


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Der Noctua ist wahrscheinlich von der Kühlleistung stärker als die AiO Wakü und hält ein Leben lang.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*



Dissi schrieb:


> Der Noctua ist wahrscheinlich von der Kühlleistung stärker als die AiO Wakü und hält ein Leben lang.


 
Der Kühler kommt morgen :p (Mindfactory or no ballz <3) mein Mainboard unterstütz eine geile Funktion, wenn die Cpu zb. unter 50°C ist (beispiel, man kann selber einstellen ) geht der Lüfter aus und alles wird Passiv gekühlt... Gehäuse Lüfter auch :O nur die Graka läuft dann... GRRRR


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Glaub mir das Ding ist sowieso lautlos sobald es runter geregelt wird.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

*AW: Welche AIO WaKü für 50-60€ (+/-1-2€)?*

Du könntest ja einmal testen ob deine Grafikkarte nicht auch passiv im Leerlauf läuft, dann sollte aber mindestens ein Gehäuselüfter drehen.


----------

